# First good snow 1/03/2010



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

The first pic is of my brother 2003 Police Interceptor with snow drifting around it. 
The second is looking straight down my mothers driveway from the garage.
The third is my mothers house.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

These nex pics im on my way down Route 80 to my fathers house. I plow their driveways for half of each of their garages (one spot for my mustang and one spot for my truck). My dad has a 2002 Volvo XC70, does pretty good in the snow, he made it through the 3-4 foot drift before i got there. Notice the outdated registration sticker. I have the new one but i am afraid of it not sticking to the window, i was waiting for a warmer day. Alos got the updated 95 and newer wiper arms so i could get bosch icons. I got the icons on sale yesturday for 9.90 a piece, score!! Pep boys is not going to stock bosch icons anymore so they were on clearence.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

In the last pic it is sure not 31 degrees!! The temp worked great for about 3 weeks, but now i think i got some crap on the sensor and it hasnt read quite right ever since. But even before it started acting up it read warm with the plow on.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry all i would have videoed all of this but i did not have a co-pilot to do it for me.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pics nice to see and old school fisher in action ussmileyflag


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Those are some nice pics. Looks like you got one hell of a rugged truck. How are those wipers? My buddys rainex ones still freeze up


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

mike psd;940683 said:


> great pics nice to see and old school fisher in action ussmileyflag


Yeah, i still like the old fishers better than the newer ones. I plowed for a guy when i was in high school with a electric style fisher 2 and it moved so fast you couldnt operate it without hitting the ground hard or shaking the whole truck. I will admit my pump prolly needs a rebuild and is a little slow, but its smooth.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

bacwudzme;940713 said:


> Those are some nice pics. Looks like you got one hell of a rugged truck. How are those wipers? My buddys rainex ones still freeze up


Yeah the truck is built to plow. I have put add-a-leaves in the rear, cranked t bars 1.5 inches, added front timbren kit. Diesel has enough power to push a house. THis summer it will get a new body. I love the icons. I found actually that they were streaking when i bought them. But when i took the wiper off the arm i actually saw that the arm wasnt sitting well with the surface of the windshield. ALmost like it was tweaked from the stress of the wipers. So i bent both wiper arms and they wipe much better. I also had an issue with the wipers going one full cycle and not stopping at the bottome, but maybe an extra 2-3 inches up the windshield. So i adjusted that also.I havent had them freeze up yet. The guy at the auto store said the rainx ones werent built as well, but they were also more expensive. I was just sick of replacing wipers every 5 months... They are also 19'' wipers, one inch bigger than stock. 20's wouldnt fit.... THis season has sucked for me, i really only did about 3 driveways a year. All i really could do, last season i lost one to them moving and another to enheriting a snowblower from their relatives.... SO i have one on and off this season. Other wise i plow my parents drives. Sucks.... Economy....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are a few more pics. These are at my place of employment. The buried cars are all company Ford Fusions and Toyota Prius's. The stupid guy who plows us does a piss poor job. It looks as if he pushed the snow towards the entrance in one of the pics. Took me 2 hours to totally snow blow the front back and side of this building. He also did this on the side entrance.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

More pics. at my dads house after plowing last night.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

And more yet.. We have had the 755 john deere for about 15 years, best little tractor. Does a lot for being compact. This is the back up plower. No heat tho....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Have to be honest, I love that truck! Looks like it had no problem with all that snow. Good luck.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks! It was the biggest POS when i bought it, everyone hated it. I have an insane amount of time and money invested in it. Still needs some body panels and the front pumpkin needs all seals replaced.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics. Did that guy really plow in the entrance? It sure looked like alot of snow you got.
Did you try to get the plowing job where you work?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

G.M.Landscaping;945228 said:


> Nice pics. Did that guy really plow in the entrance? It sure looked like alot of snow you got.
> Did you try to get the plowing job where you work?


Yeah, it would look different if he just back dragged it. Maybe he couldnt raise his plow high enough to drag what he wanted to. He has a 95 cummins with fisher mm. It is in rough shape. No i havent tried to get it, with the slope of the parking lot the water drains right behind the company cars and thats where people need to walk to get in the building. He doesnt salt like he should, his salter is a home made trailer. If it was plowing only i would take it, but i cant salt...


----------

